# Plasma Or Lcd?



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all

Looking for some advice on whether to buy a plasma or LCD TV. Did a search and the last info on this was over a year ago. It'll be used for Sky and DVD's basically. So far I think I'm leaning towards Panasonic or Toshiba 32" and upwards to max 42" for the LCD but have no idea about the plasma. Budget max is Â£700 or less.

So plasma or LCD - all help gratefully rec'd.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Plasma for me, had mine for a couple of years and it's the best thing I ever bought :yes: I know LCD's have got a lot better, but there still restricted in screen size.

Also check out AV forums, it's full of great information, a bit like :rltb:

http://www.avforums.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Also check out AV forums, it's full of great information, a bit like :rltb:
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/index.php


Oh Jeez - just had a quick visit on the AV forum and now I'm really confused :blink: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I was a bit like that


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have lcd and have had a plasma and personally lcd is better . but have a look at the gadget show website they have a very good comparison review and reviews of the best ones in price ranges etc.also if you are going to buy have a look at sendmediscounts.co.uk or my vouchercodes for money off vouchers.

otherwise richersounds are very good to deal with.

jason.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have just this week set up my mums new 42" plasma, the 42" LCD that it replaced is going in her spare room, the new plasma is an LG replacing the LCD Toshiba, both bought from the excellent & knowledgable Richer sounds. IMO the LG plasma gives an obviously better pic than the LCD Toshiba, way, way better, it is excellent, a really deep crisp pic, I was impressed and I find TV's booorrring.

The Toshiba cost over Â£1200 about a year so ago and the plasma LG has just cost about half that  It was definitely less than Â£700 including a 5 year warranty, that is a big bonus at Richer Sounds, no mucky shoed half-wit trying to flog you an insurance policy for many Â£100's, *****! From memory, RS charge 10% of the item value for the 5 year warranty, a good deal IMO. 

I did notice an incredible amount of heat given off by the plasma though, might save on heating bills!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Just seen Jason's post.

Maybe it's manufacturers, my mum's new LG plasma is much better than her old LCD Toshiba though. We had them rigged up side by side (while she decided if silver or black suited the room  ) and the LCD looked very poor in comparison.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Plasma :tongue2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have a Panasonic 42 Plasma like Phils and its great .......


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i will say that lg do very good units ,the samsung plasma i used to have always looked a bit washed out imo ,my father in law has just had a 65" phillips delivered and i was playing with that at the weekend it cost a bleeding fortune but you wouldnt have to go to the cinema again.

my ocd dictates that id have to look at everything in my price range first and read reviews so i wouldnt rule out plasma but for now my lcd is doing fine.

jason.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also buy from JL and get 5 years peace of mind :yes:

Edit: Wish they sold 710's :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> my father in law has just had a 65" phillips delivered


  Where is this going to end? I have an 32" Philips LCD that is beginning to look very small indeed. My mother has 2 x 42", 1 x 32" and something in the kitchen, she has gone TV mental.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I have a Panasonic 42 Plasma like Phils and its great .......


I do too.

(These odd little coincidences are beginning to spook me, Jase.)


----------



## abp (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi,

I just bought a 32" Sony Bravia W series LCD off amazon. The price was excellent (about Â£650;undercut list by a good amount). It's also available in Marks and Sparks. It is a full 24P/1080P which I bought for watching Blu Ray off a playstation 3. I am really happy with it. 32" might be considered a bit small, but it is as much as i would want in our room. The only thing I sort of wish is that I could have got 100Hz for footie and such, but I don't watch enough of that for it to worry me. Plenty of HDMI inputs as well for the Freesat.

The thing that I found on the web that made me happier not getting Plasma (cos i did read they were better quality wise) was that i heard they suffer from screen burn, and our TV soends most of each day showing what's mext on the radio!

My choice is always Sony; I never seem to have had any trouble wth them...

Cheers,

Antony


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Panasonic 42 Plasma like Phils and its great .......
> ...


We have the same laptop too :tongue2:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

MarkF said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > my father in law has just had a 65" phillips delivered
> ...


my mate has just gone nuts and bought a really expensive projector thingey ,can make images huge . i think the bigest tv for sale at the moment is 110 inch i think that must be a whopper.

jason.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

PhilM said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Are you getting the same system failure?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thankfully No :no:

But I've had the go.google virus on it for the past 12 hours, finally managed to get the virus s\w working again and now cleaning as we speak :sweatdrop:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Thankfully No :no:
> 
> But I've had the go.google virus on it for the past 12 hours, finally managed to get the virus s\w working again and now cleaning as we speak :sweatdrop:


Well, I sure hope our plasmas don't all blow at the same time. :sweatdrop:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

And all 3 of us are devistatingly hansome......

Spooky indeed


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Just done all the research for a friend.

Basically both have advantages & disadvantages but a lot of the negatives said about plasma just aren't true anymore.

This is what I've discovered:

HD 1080p is a bit of overkill - unless you use BluRay you're not going to have a full HD source

TV Broadcasts are in 720 or 1080i HD - you won't be able to tell the difference unless you sit really really close.

Sky HD costs a fortune, FreeSat only has BBC & ITV HD and they haven't yet decided on the Freeview format or technology.

The percieved wisdom appears to be that unless you're watching mostly HD source or using the screen for gaming then Plasma is the best for Standard Def TV, DVD, Sports and makes a decent effort of HD.

Check out the Samsung 42" PS42A457P just Â£485 from Dixons after 5% discount code and free delivery code... or Â£585 delivered from John Lewis with "free" five year guarantee.

Definitely a contender - a lot of recommendations for the Panny PX80 but that's Â£150 more and pretty much all the Samsung owners appear to be well happy with their panel.

So for HD source ie BluRay or PC/Games Console input = LCD

SD TV & DVD = Plasma


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jasonm said:


> And all 3 of us are devistatingly hansome......
> 
> Spooky indeed


 :rofl2: :rofl2:

Sorry I wasn't supposed to laugh there was I.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > And all 3 of us are devistatingly hansome......
> ...


I laughed too...

...at Jason's devastatingly bad spelling.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually just been checking prices, retailers must be hurting at the moment as some of the deals available are unbelievable


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> The percieved wisdom appears to be that unless you're watching mostly HD source or using the screen for gaming then Plasma is the best for Standard Def TV, DVD, Sports and makes a decent effort of HD.
> 
> Check out the Samsung 42" PS42A457P just Â£485 from Dixons after 5% discount code and free delivery code... or Â£585 delivered from John Lewis with "free" five year guarantee.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that and all the other replies. looks like the plasma is the way for me as the tv is just used for SD and DVD's. Will look into the Samsung deal. :thumbsup:

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

A bit late maybe but just to add my 2 pennorth, i recently looked around, negotiated a brilliant deal on a 50" Pana Plasma then looked at a few standard def DVD's and TV programmes (on freesat) and backed out.

I decided that above 46" all the TV's I looked at were pretty ropey with a standard picture even upsampled.

So when I do finally get on it will be 42 - 46 absolute max, probably plasma (though LCD is good for smaller screens ), until most programming is HD.

Ian


----------

